
Startups aren't just for boys: why girls should consider careers in tech - DinahDavis
https://medium.com/code-like-a-girl/the-startup-industry-isnt-just-for-boys-why-girls-should-consider-careers-in-tech-7aba1acd12eb#.pd3clouoi
======
gjolund
Money.

That is the only reason you should consider a career in tech.

